# Manga



## Maz7006 (Nov 15, 2010)

to all you manga readers how shall i go about reading this stuff

before i get a hand full of links linking me to lmgtfy i already have and there are quite a handful of applications 

mainly looking for something windows based, but i dnt mind linux.

any recommendation? .. Thanks.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Nov 15, 2010)

I use CDisplay


----------



## lolzed (Nov 15, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> I use CDisplay


+1
Google'd yesterday and found CDisplayEx.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 15, 2010)

I use ComicRack. It's quite nice but it was confusing at first to use


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Nov 15, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> Schizoanalysis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that better? Should I make the switch?


----------



## lolzed (Nov 15, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> lolzed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CDisplay is dead,and Ex is basically an updated one(on sourceforge)


----------



## bialy_gibson (Nov 15, 2010)

On my DS of course! First I convert manga with PictoDS, then I read it with ComicBookDS.


----------



## mameks (Nov 15, 2010)

Buy it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




If I read manga on my laptop, I just download them as pictures, and use windows picture viewer.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Nov 15, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah same, I use Windows 7 Picture Viewer in Full screen with automatic scrolling disabled. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On my Mac I use Sequential, it's awesome. ^^


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 15, 2010)

I use a reader on my Nokia 5800, but on the pc I just read it online.. And on real paper of course~!


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Nov 15, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

> I use a reader on my Nokia 5800, but *on the pc I just read it online*.. And on real paper of course~!



or just buy it...why would you download it?


----------



## mameks (Nov 15, 2010)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> kwartel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This, I only use online manga for stuff that I want to try before buying.


----------



## Maz7006 (Nov 15, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



picture viewer struggles with the rendering on my Eee

and yes i would definitely buy it - but fucking delivery rates to this country not to mention fucked up customs 

anyway thanks a bunch guys


----------



## pitman (Nov 15, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Book Depository has *FREE SHIPPING WORLDWIDE*, unfortunately they don't deliver to your country (but if it help anyone else than all is well), for computer viewing purposes I suggest Irfanview.


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 15, 2010)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> kwartel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't read do ya.. But I can't buy it all, since I'm a poor teenager!


----------



## craplame (Nov 15, 2010)

I put the zip manga in a file, open them all up and read them using Windows Photo Gallery.


----------



## Maz7006 (Nov 15, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks anyway, i can get a deposit box set up in the US or UK, ill see some relatives, i appreciate it, will also give Infranview a go.


----------



## pitman (Nov 15, 2010)

Spoiler: big ass quote






			
				Maz7006 said:
			
		

> pitman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






What I especially love about Irfanview is that Its easy to navigate to the next vol/chapter, I once went on a reading binge of 15 vols (20th Century Boys) without stopping(except bathroom breaks of course and we ordered pizza that day and....) using just 2 fingers (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 15, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> The Book Depository has *FREE SHIPPING WORLDWIDE*, unfortunately they don't deliver to your country (but if it help anyone else than all is well), for computer viewing purposes I suggest Irfanview.


Thanks for the link!


----------

